# TiVo TCD652160 HD



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have the TiVo TCD652160 HD 20 hour with remote, cables and lifetime subscription. How much can I expect for this on ebay?

Used, of course, but in good condition. We've replaced it with the Elite.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Series...698?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2316a1bca2


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

jhjones75 said:


> I have the TiVo TCD652160 HD 20 hour with remote, cables and lifetime subscription. How much can I expect for this on ebay?
> 
> Used, of course, but in good condition. We've replaced it with the Elite.


I varies but most I've seen are in the low $300's. Throw in a wireless and/or larger drive and get more. You can go to eBay and search for completed auctions to get prices.


----------

